# Delta QuiQ 1000 Charger/ZEVA EVMS/AVC2 J1772 Charging Port



## Csecrist12 (Nov 22, 2019)

So I have a few questions that I can't wrap my head around as far as wiring goes. 
I want to be able to have 2 options for charging. 1 option is to have a normal 120VAC house plug and the second option of the J1772 240VAC Commercial plug to charge it anywhere I need. 
I have a Delta QuiQ 1000 96V charger. I have attached the PDF for the pinouts on my unit. 
I have heard about the AVC2 unit that helps with the J1772 charging port. 
I also have a ZEVA EVMS BMS for my battery pack. I would like to wire these correctly and communicate with one another. Obviously, I would not use both inlets to charge the battery at the same time! But I would like the convenience of using both setups where ever it is necessary. 

Anyone have any suggestions or forums to relate to?


----------

